# vinegar based sauce



## kyta66 (Feb 26, 2012)

Does anyone have a good recipe for a vinegar sauce? Or a mustard based sauce?


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 1, 2012)

Found these on the web..I think they sounds pretty good:

  Vinegar based bbq Sauce #1 (Hot)

1 cup (250 ml) apple cider vinegar

1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes

1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1 teaspoon salt (or to taste)

1 tablespoon brown sugar or 1/2 tablespoon black molasses

Add all the ingredients to a bowl and mix well.
To really bring out the flavors, let the mixture stand for 4 hours before using.

Vinegar based bbq Sauce #2 (Milder)

1 cup (250 ml) apple cider vinegar

1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes

1/2 teaspoon tabasco sauce

1 teaspoon black molasses

Add all the ingredients to a bowl and mix well.

Vinegar based bbq Sauce #3 (Sweet)

1 cup (250 ml) apple cider vinegar

1 tablespoon crushed red pepper flakes

1 tablespoon ground black pepper

1 teaspoon salt (or to taste)

3 tablespoons ketchup

1/3 cup (75 ml) honey

Add the vinegar, both peppers and the salt to a saucepan and stir well.
Bring to a boil then mix in the ketchup and honey and reduce the heat to low.
Allow the mixture to simmer for 30 minutes.

Wood Chick's Mustard Sauce:

1 cup yellow mustard

1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

1/4 teaspoon sea salt

1/2 teaspoon hot sauce

Mix all ingredients in a medium saucepan. Reduce heat to low and simmer for 10 minutes.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2012)

For a Straight up Vinegar Sauce, this is good... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome

For a Mustard Based Carolina BBQ Sauce this is one of mine...Enjoy...JJ

Yellow Bubba Q Juice

2C Yellow Mustard

1C Cider Vinegar

1/2-1C Brown Sugar

1-2T Sriracha

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran. Onion

1/2tsp Salt

1T Worcstershire

Cayenne Pepper to taste

Combine all and simmer to combine flavors. Reduce to desired thickness.

Makes 3 Cups.

For a Vinegar/Ketchup Based Carolina Sauce this is my Favorite!

Red Bubba Q Juice

2C Cider Vinegar

1C Ketchup

1/4C Texas Pete or other Hot Sauce

1/2C Brown Sugar

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran, Onion

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Salt

1T Worcestershire Sauce

Cayenne to Taste

Combine all and simmer 5 minutes to combine flavors.

Makes 3 Cups


----------



## kyta66 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks  I'm going to try all of these in the summer months coming up.


----------



## kyta66 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks  I'm going to try all of these in the summer months coming up.


----------



## kyta66 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## big casino (Mar 3, 2012)

North Carolina Vinegar Sauce

Ingredients

2 cups apple cider vinegar

2 tablespoons dark brown sugar

1 tablespoon ketchup

1 tablespoon Texas Pete’s

1 teaspoon red pepper flakes

1 teaspoon ground black pepper

1 teaspoon kosher salt

1/2tsp ground ceyanne

Carolina  Mustard style

INGREDIENTS:

2 cups cider vinegar

1 cup brown sugar

1 cup mustard

1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1 1/2 teaspoon black pepper

1/2 teaspoon salt

1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce

1 teaspoon Tabasco sauce


----------



## herms (Apr 17, 2012)

gonna use this for future refrence all these sauces sound darn good.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's another link to some vinegar based sauces on the forum:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112625/north-carolina-bbq-sauces


----------

